
Google IPOs at $85 a share: Troubled stock debut to go ahead Thursday (2004) - partingshots
https://edition.cnn.com/2004/BUSINESS/08/19/google.ipo/
======
lawrenceyan
> _Top rival Yahoo!, by way of comparison, has a market value of about $39
> billion. Most analysts have argued that Yahoo! should trade at a premium to
> Google since it is a more diversified company._

Well that didn't age well.

